

App which notifies when you should take a break - tomd3v
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.tom4sM.TakeBreakFree

======
hugh4life
Apps like these usually end up being a nuisance to those that use it and then
they quit using it.

IMO the best option is to use a backless exercise ball chair. When it's
backless you'll want to stand up once in a while to give your back muscles a
little break. Also, standing up in a backless chair is just one movement(just
stand up) while a backed chair requires two or three(stop resting on back,
move forward, then stand up). .

